# Leveling question



## rmartens (Jun 7, 2010)

My 24' Fleetwood came with "stabilzing jacks" (that really don't seem to have any lifting capacity) and the manual calls for wheel blocks for leveling. But I've also seen trailers with scissor jacks at the corners. The manual has some discusion about and concern about leveling from the frame members. Should I just plan on carrying 2x6 leveling blocks or are scissors jacks an acceptable alternative?


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

the scissor jacks are just 'stabilizers' like you have, not made for lifting. you'll have to use blocks under the tires to level side-to-side and your tounge-jack for front-to-back. then put the others (on the corners) down to keep it from rocking (well, they help a little bit anyway). some folks say you can jack the frame and some say not too, i'd check with the manufacturer.


----------



## rmartens (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh well, was hoping to avoid hauling the blocks, but it makes sense. Thanks

Dick


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

We have scissor jack stabilizers on my 29' TT. I level front to back using the hitch jack and side to side using the stabilizers. As long as you are just easing tension on the suspension and not lifting the tires off the ground you should be fine. Usually I try to find the most level site and at most have to change the yaw by only a couple of inches. I have had this unit for about 8 years now and have had no issues.

J


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a 28ft Sprinter made by Keystone and she weighs 9200 empty. I use the scissor jacks to level mine with no problem. They have a weight rating so you should be fine if you don't go over that.

Thought I should add that I also carry a couple of 5ft treated 2x6 boards that I can use to pull up on to help if the site is sloped just to much for the stabilizer jacks.


----------



## cuzican (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a 24 foot travel trailer that I use the tongue jack for front to rear leveling, and the stabilizer jacks for side to side leveling. I haven't had any problems yet doing it that way. Already having to mess with chocks, hitching and un hitching, pulling out the awning etc. I'm not going to drag around a bunch of chunks of wood for side to side leveling. I'll use the stabilizer jacks until they die....then I'll crawl under it and weld on some new ones. LOL


----------

